# what tricks has your maltese learned?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I would love to know all the fun tricks your maltese learned and how was the training? Easy or hard? My puppy is so smart I am amazed at what a quick learner he is, he learned sit, stay, down, high five, stand on two legs, play dead, roll over and he just learned to get his toys when I ask him to bring me his toy. I would be in a part of the house and his toy would be somewhere else like the living room or kitchen and i ask him to bring me his toy and he goes and gets it and brings it. He is also completely potty trained, I never owned a maltese before and I am so amazed at how smart they are and easy to train. The only thing my puppy can't seem to do right is learn leave it, and walk on a leash his recall is pretty bad too he wants to do as he pleases most times, but other than that he is pretty great.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You have done a great job training your puppy! I'm envious!! The tricks that all of mine has learned, is to wrap me around their little paws, and have me do everything for them!!! 

It's not them..... It's Me!!!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I haven't taught Max any tricks yet but we are going to basic obedience now and he is mastering each lesson within a couple of days with twice a day 10 minute practice sessions and reinforcement at odd times. Last week we learned 'down' and 'come to heel'. Before that it was 'heel, sit' and 'stay with distractions' and he was hands down the best in class. This Saturday it will be recall and I'm really looking forward to that one as he is pretty independent about coming to me. Sometimes he will and other times he just looks at me like I'm crazy. Oddly he really knows the difference between work and playtime. When I give him the "All done!" at the end of practice he turns into a goofy nut running around in circles. Before that he's quietly heeling, staying etc. All business. I'm going to continue with him to the second level class.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley knows sit, stay, leave it, take it, go to your bed, but totally ignores me when I say quiet or no bark! His barking is atrocious! Sissy watches Riley and copies what he does so she gets a treat! Keep up the good work!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sit, Stay, Roll Over, Speak, Shake, Drop it (likes to pick up sticks and leaves on a walk). Grab toilet paper. Oh wait that is not a trick or is it on us. LOL.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Great job! Mine can do - Stay, sit, down, shake, high five, leave it, drop it, Lou and Dallas can fetch specific toys by name - Nola can't be bothered as she is observing from her princess throne! Like Sherry - we are continuously working on the barking!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

That is great!

Mine knows sit, down, touch (nose to my hand), paw (gives me her paw), drop it (if it is something good won't oblige unless I have a yummy treat in exchange), look (stops and looks at my face), leave it, on your bed (then waits for me to release her to leave the bed), stay (understands it in a sit with no distractions but doesn't do it yet with distractions), scratch my back (I sit on the floor and say the command and she runs around to my back and stands on her back paws and scratches at my back), "right here" (when loose lease walking on my left she knows it means to get back next to my leg, the physical cue is tapping against my left leg), "get close" (goes in a circle and stops next to my left leg, used before we start walking loose leash heel walk). 

Also taught her to go into a position of sitting on her back haunches with the rest of her body upright. Don't have a name for it yet. Saw it on kikopup video as a foundation move to use for other tricks (like pray, peekaboo, etc.) but haven't advanced with it yet. Is also supposed to be good for building her core strength. Saw a difference in her physical ability to do this over the past few weeks.

Working this week on training her put her chin on my upturned palm of hand--assignment from obedience class (but not going too well so far, she is confusing it still with paw). But we'll get there. 

Linda


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Linda - we call that sit pretty when they sit on their back haunches. Only Nola can do it and only if I have her favorite treat! I had forgotten that one! She started doing it on her own when I was trying to teach them to spin! It's pretty funny, her sitting in the middle while the others on each side are spinning in circles!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow that's pretty impressive. Gustave knows many tricks and Mieka knows a bit lesser than him, but she knows the "good boy Gustave" trick. It means "Gustave is getting a treat I better run to find him". 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hm, well mine know how to bark at me when I'm fixing their food. It really makes me work faster. And they know how to bark at me when they think I'm too comfortable so I'll get up and move. And they know how to bark away people who have the absolute nerve to walk or drive down the road. And they know how to snuggle up against me at night and make me forget all the barkies they did that day!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hm, well mine know how to bark at me when I'm fixing their food. It really makes me work faster. And they know how to bark at me when they think I'm too comfortable so I'll get up and move. And they know how to bark away people who have the absolute nerve to walk or drive down the road. And they know how to snuggle up against me at night and make me forget all the barkies they did that day!



And here I thought only my two were this talented but I guess we have others with the same bragging rights!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Donna, "sitting pretty"--I will use that as the command. Thanks. Need to look at kikopup to see the different ways she uses it as a foundation now that she has gotten better at her balancing with it.

Marti--lol. How about barking to let us know when a toy rolls under furniture? Mine loves to do that a lot to let me know I need to get up from any relaxation and fix the emergency situation for her. Her plastic treat balls tends to get under things, especially when I am trying to watch a tv show or read. She even tried her emergency toy retrieval bark a few times when I was in the shower, and I drew the line with that. 

Linda


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marti--lol. How about barking to let us know when a toy rolls under furniture? Mine loves to do that a lot to let me know I need to get up from any relaxation and fix the emergency situation for her. Her plastic treat balls tends to get under things, especially when I am trying to watch a tv show or read. She even tried her emergency toy retrieval bark a few times when I was in the shower, and I drew the line with that. 

Linda[/QUOTE]

"Emergency Toy Retrieval bark", now that's funny!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

How about the squirrel in the backyard alert - seriously, you'd think the house was on fire!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Lou's Mom said:


> How about the squirrel in the backyard alert - seriously, you'd think the house was on fire!


The Malt's don't do that as much as my Italian Greyhound does, and you're right, you'd think the house was on fire. And let's not forget the UPS alert. Holy Guacamole! One thing for sure, ain't nobody gonna sneak up on me!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Wow that's pretty impressive. Gustave knows many tricks and Mieka knows a bit lesser than him, but she knows the "good boy Gustave" trick. It means "Gustave is getting a treat I better run to find him".
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Your video on FB was amazing!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Your video on FB was amazing!!!



Thank you  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

